# Applying 0-0-60 Potash



## Lawnsnotmygame (Jun 3, 2020)

Mysoil test came back and I'm low in K. They recommended putting down 7.5 lbs of K/1000sq ft. I'm in zone 7a Long Island and my lawn is mostly *** and TTTF.

The potash I bought is 0-0-60 as recommended but no directions with it.

What do you experts recommend as far as applying so I don't burn my lawn? All at once, spread out?

Thanks!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

From @g-man's soil remedy guide: Muriate of Potash (MOP) 0-0-60. Apply at 1.6lb/ksqft/monthly. MOP can be harsh into the soil(chloride), but it is widely used by most fertilizer blends (eg. Scotts). Try to find the SOP since it is better, but don't sweat it.


----------



## Lawnsnotmygame (Jun 3, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> From @g-man's soil remedy guide: Muriate of Potash (MOP) 0-0-60. Apply at 1.6lb/ksqft/monthly. MOP can be harsh into the soil(chloride), but it is widely used by most fertilizer blends (eg. Scotts). Try to find the SOP since it is better, but don't sweat it.


Thanks. This will take forever to get the K increased but I'll follow this and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

You have to live by the quote of "it's a marathon not a sprint" with your lawn. Nothing happens quick. Be patient and enjoy the ride. Good luck!


----------

